# Fight The Taliban!



## Cryozombie (Jul 8, 2006)

*MARK YOUR  CALENDARS FOR THIS SATURDAY.* 
*
AS  YOU MAY ALREADY KNOW, IT IS A SIN FOR A TALIBAN MALE TO SEE ANY WOMAN OTHER THAN  HIS WIFE NAKED, AND THAT HE MUST COMMIT SUICIDE IF HE DOES.  SO THIS SATURDAY AT  4 P.M. EASTERN TIME ALL AMERICAN WOMEN ARE ASKED TO WALK OUT OF THEIR HOUSE  COMPLETELY NAKED TO HELP WEED OUT ANY NEIGHBORHOOD TERRORISTS.  CIRCLING YOUR  BLOCK FOR ONE HOUR IS RECOMMENDED.* 
*
FOR THIS  ANTI-TERRORIST EFFORT, ALL MEN ARE TO POSITION THEMSELVES IN LAWN CHAIRS IN  FRONT OF THEIR HOUSE TO PROVE THEY ARE NOT TALIBAN, AND TO DEMONSTRATE THEY  THINK IT'S OKAY TO SEE NUDE WOMEN OTHER THAN THEIR WIFE AND TO SHOW SUPPORT FOR  ALL AMERICAN WOMEN.  SINCE THE TALIBAN ALSO DOES NOT APPROVE OF ALCOHOL, A COLD  6-PACK AT YOUR SIDE IS FURTHER PROOF OF YOUR ANTI-TALIBAN  SENTIMENT.* 
*
THE AMERICAN GOVERNMENT APPRECIATES  YOUR EFFORTS TO ROOT OUT TERRORISTS AND APPLAUDS YOUR PARTICIPATION IN THIS  ANTI-TERRORIST ACTIVITY.* 
*

* ​


----------



## Brother John (Jul 8, 2006)

.........Yet another reason to Vote for "Technopunk" for President!!!!
artyon: :ladysman: 
:drinky: artyon: 

Proud to be
Your Brother
John


----------



## Cryozombie (Jul 8, 2006)

Yeah, 

These are the kinds of tactics Id use to fight all my wars.

​


----------



## Brother John (Jul 8, 2006)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Yeah,
> 
> These are the kinds of tactics Id use to fight all my wars.
> 
> ...


Heck....
Fight wars
celebrate victories
consolation from losses
.........enjoying times of peace and tranquility!!!

Bud & Boobs all around!!!

Your Brother
John


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 8, 2006)

artyon: 

Good tactic!


----------



## Kensai (Jul 8, 2006)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> *MARK YOUR  CALENDARS FOR THIS SATURDAY.*
> *
> AS  YOU MAY ALREADY KNOW, IT IS A SIN FOR A TALIBAN MALE TO SEE ANY WOMAN OTHER THAN  HIS WIFE NAKED, AND THAT HE MUST COMMIT SUICIDE IF HE DOES.  SO THIS SATURDAY AT  4 P.M. EASTERN TIME ALL AMERICAN WOMEN ARE ASKED TO WALK OUT OF THEIR HOUSE  COMPLETELY NAKED TO HELP WEED OUT ANY NEIGHBORHOOD TERRORISTS.  CIRCLING YOUR  BLOCK FOR ONE HOUR IS RECOMMENDED.*
> *
> ...



We British men should definately join you in this noble effort....I'll get me beer.


----------



## GuruJim1 (Jul 8, 2006)

Common ladies, it's for the War On Terrorism. No! No! My neighbor isn't encluded. I would have to poke out my eyes if I see that naked...LOL..:barf:


----------



## Brother John (Jul 9, 2006)

GuruJim1 said:
			
		

> Common ladies, it's for the War On Terrorism. No! No! My neighbor isn't encluded. I would have to poke out my eyes if I see that naked...LOL..:barf:


Well....
there should be a registration process, sort of like registering for the draft.
Here's what I propose:
All Kansas ladies between the ages of 18 - 60, and less than 250lbs can report to my home to be ....well..........._inspected_ for this "service". If they pass my close scrutiny...then they can join the struggle. 
Otherwise, they can support the cause in refreshment retrieval.
:drinkbeer 
...just tryin to do my part guys!!
IF this effort proves successful, then it may need to be repeated!
I suggest Friday and Saturday evenings, about an hour before dusk...

Your Brother
John


----------



## Lisa (Jul 9, 2006)

Oh...Gentlemen....

:2xBird2:


----------



## Brother John (Jul 9, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Oh...Gentlemen....
> 
> :2xBird2:


 
I know....
I know.......

Evidence that my Beautiful sweet wife Does Not frequent MT!!
Showing my true, over-hormoned, self....

Ah well....to our own selves be true.....


Your Brother (warts and all)
John


----------



## Lisa (Jul 9, 2006)

Brother John said:
			
		

> I know....
> I know.......
> 
> Evidence that my Beautiful sweet wife Does Not frequent MT!!
> ...



LOL!  Brother John!  :lfao:

and umm...I don' t wanna know about your warts, where they are or how you got them...:uhohh:


----------



## Brother John (Jul 9, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> and umm...I don' t wanna know about your warts, where they are or how you got them...:uhohh:


....Wow....
didn't think about that old saying before I used it.
See.........Now I'm gonna have bad dreams!!!

Where's the fun in that?
:uhyeah: 

Your Brother
John


----------



## OUMoose (Jul 9, 2006)

I support this movement.  *nod*

However, will a 4 pack of Guinness pub cans count?


----------

